

How do you share YC Winter Program application? - pbnaidu

I am in the process of filling the YC 08 winter program application. I have filled the application and I would like my friend (co-founder) to fill some parts and review the application. How do I share the application, do I need to share my user name and password or is there some way to do this?
Thanks in advance and sorry I didn't know where to post this question.
======
rms
I did it in text form in Google docs, allows for simultaneous editing.

~~~
nostrademons
We started sending it around by E-mail and then switched to Google Docs when
that got too cumbersome.

------
aston
Subversion was how we did it. Works pretty well. Maybe overkill if you don't
already have a repository set up.

------
danielha
Copy it to a texteditor and pass that around.

Or use Versionate.

